# HR34 cant find any c31's.



## elninja808 (Dec 19, 2012)

My family just had Directv installed this past week w/ 1 HR34, 4 C31, 1 DECA BB Adapter. The installation went smoothly, but on the next morning I wake up to turn on my c31 and find out it's not responding and has a black screen.

Tried resetting the c31, and now it goes to the screen saying:
"Select A Server"
-- No servers were detected. Check your network connections.
-- Try again

Found out later that day that the other C31s had the same problem as well. Called local installer and tried solving it over the phone but nothing worked. Called CSR and same thing. Local installer is coming by again, but I'm not sure he can solve this.

Also, the HR34 works fine besides that problem of not find any C31s.

Help please.

p.s. also tried disconnecting the power to everything and turning everything on one-by-one to no avail. 

EDIT-
TVs we use are 3 Samsungs, 1 Sony, 1 LG
Router Name: Pace 4111N
Most of our cabling is from the wall to the receivers except for my room where it's:

1) Wall (since cable isn't long enough to tv, there was an extension cable connected to it)
2) SWM 16 Power Inserter
3) From SWM (signal to IRD) with short cable goes to two-way splitter
4) 1 goes to HR34 and other goes to DECA BB Adapter, both hr34 and deca are connected by ethernet cable to router.

Deca BB Adapter Power Light is green, NTWK Light is off, c.Link is blinking orange most of the time. There are some moments where they're all green when I try resetting everything (pulling plugs and putting back in)


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

First thing you want to do is remove ethernet from *EITHER* HR34 or DECA. Actually if you choose use the HR34 for your ethernet connection completely remove the DECA.

The HR34 ethernet hookup removes the need for the BB DECA (and vice versa) then reboot the C31's and the HR34 (HR34 first).


----------



## elninja808 (Dec 19, 2012)

Tried your suggestion by removing DECA, rebooting HR34, then C31's and didn't work. 

Tried resetting everything (ie router, SWM, HR34, and then C31's which didn't work. 

I'm starting to think it's the HR34 that needs to be replaced.

Also, the C31's lights are green until they try finding the server and then they start blinking orange/amber colored when they don't find anything. And can't edit any options to the C31's since the "Select A Server" Menu is the first thing that pops up when I reboot.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

You might want to try a restore defaults under the network settings on the setup menu and see if that helps.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

*4) 1 goes to HR34 and other goes to DECA BB Adapter, both hr34 and deca are connected by ethernet cable to router.
*

If this statement is true and there are two ethernet cables, you should disconnect one and RBR.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

samrs said:


> *4) 1 goes to HR34 and other goes to DECA BB Adapter, both hr34 and deca are connected by ethernet cable to router.
> *
> 
> If this statement is true and there are two ethernet cables, you should disconnect one and RBR.


Exactly what TBlazer07 said the OP should change in the first reply. :nono:

The HR34 will act as a bridge between the LAN and the DECA cloud if you connect an ethernet cable. Having an ethernet connection to both the Broadband DECA and the HR34 will create a networking loop and give you lots of problems. The installer should know better.

So to the OP: either remove the ethernet connection to the HR34 or the BB DECA and then reboot everything.


----------



## elninja808 (Dec 19, 2012)

@LameLefty @samrs @RAD

Tried all of your suggestions. Even doing reboots from router, SWM, HR34, and C31 and doesn't work.

Think it has something to do with router/HR34? Can't be because of the C31s unless all of them are malfunctioning.

But thanks for giving me some tips though.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

elninja808 said:


> @LameLefty @samrs @RAD
> 
> Tried all of your suggestions. Even doing reboots from router, SWM, HR34, and C31 and doesn't work.
> 
> ...


Let's look at this from the HR34.
What does it show under networking in the system info?
It needs to show "coax connected".
If it does, then the next thing might be to check what the coax network condition is.
You can do this from the front panel by pressing [both] the guide and right arrow "buttons".
This might take a few attempts before you see the screen with coax on the left.
Select coax and it will show the loss between all the DECAs.
What does it show?


----------



## elninja808 (Dec 19, 2012)

@veryoldschool:

It shows "not connected"

Also, the signal strength between tuners 1-5 is 80-86%, and the network tuner signal strength is at 96%.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

elninja808 said:


> @veryoldschool:
> 
> It shows "not connected"
> 
> Also, the signal strength between tuners 1-5 is 80-86%, and the network tuner signal strength is at 96%.


Well "there's your problem".
The Genie needs to have the coax networking active.

"Normally" the coax networking is always active on the HR34.

What's the cabling like?
If it can't find another DECA to sync with, that may be what the problem is.
On the HR24, if you connect the ethernet it disables the DECA, but this isn't the case with the 34.
Rebooting the HR34, resetting the network defaults, or maybe re-running the whole SAT setup might work.
There was a post about this before and it ended up being a defective HR34.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Well "there's your problem".
> The Genie needs to have the coax networking active.
> 
> "Normally" the coax networking is always active on the HR34.
> ...


In his original post he said he has TWO ethernet connections. *One to the HR34* *and the other through a DECA*. While he did remove the DECA and reboot everything maybe he needs a full POWER DOWN then restart to kill off the "2 network" mess.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> In his original post he said he has TWO ethernet connections. *One to the HR34* *and the other through a DECA*. While he did remove the DECA and reboot everything maybe he needs a full POWER DOWN then restart to kill off the "2 network" mess.


Post #7 suggests that has been addressed, but in post #1:


> Deca BB Adapter Power Light is green, NTWK Light is off, c.Link is blinking orange most of the time.


And the HR34 doesn't seem to show it is connected through the coax network.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, the blinking orange light doesn't sound so good, but I've never had a Pace.... OP, can you pull up a page on your computer that gives your router's settings pages? And from there show what devices are in fact on the network. 
Were in fact your C31s initially paired to the HR34?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, the blinking orange light doesn't sound so good, but I've never had a Pace.... OP, can you pull up a page on your computer that gives your router's settings pages? And from there show what devices are in fact on the network.
> Were in fact your C31s initially paired to the HR34?


A blinking cLink is from the DECA not syncing with another DECA. This also "matches" the HR34 not being coax networked.


----------



## justsam (Sep 21, 2012)

Is it safe to assume that at one point in time, the installer verified that the entire system, including each client was indeed working? 

If it was working less than 24 hours ago, than I have to expect an early equipment failure, specifically the HR34.


----------



## elninja808 (Dec 19, 2012)

@veryoldschool, @justsam:

Sorry in my delay to reply back sooner, but the local installer came back with another new HR34. Installation took a little longer than expected since he plugged in the new HR34 but forgot to de-authorize the old one. With the new HR34, the C31s have to be rebooted to locate it.

But all in all, you guys were right. The HR34 was defective. Even the local installer, at a second glance, caught sight of some screws missing on the back panel of the original HR34.

The DECA box was reinstalled in my bedroom (close to the router), since the HR34 is in the livingroom (closest phone line is too far away), which I can live with. The DECA box, and C31s were all fine.

Thanks guys, and thanks everyone who gave suggestions.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

Will the HR34 work with H25's? If so, is there an advantage to using a client instead of an H25?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

n3vino said:


> Will the HR34 work with H25's? If so, is there an advantage to using a client instead of an H25?


Yes they will, the advantage is that it won't take a tuner from the HR34's pool like a C31 will.


----------

